# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  افكار  العشرة  اﻻواخر

## ابو همام

*تصدق كل ليلة بجنيه  واحد فقط ......
فان صادفت  صدقتك ليلة القدر  كنت كمن  تصدق يوميا  لمدة 84سنة !
صلى  كل ليله ركعتين قيام الليل ....
فان صادفت صﻻتك ليلة القدر  كنت كمن  قام الليل يوميا لمدة 84سنة !
اقرأ  كل ليلة سورة اﻻخﻻص ثﻻث مرات ..
فان صادفت  قراتك ليلة القدر كنت  كمن قرأ القران الكريم يوميا لمدة  84سنة  !


اللهم  بلغنا ليلة  القدر   واجعلنا  من الفائزين
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جزاك الله كل خير حبيبنا ابو همام على التذكرة الرائعة
*

----------


## ابو همام

*[QUOTE=مريخابي كسلاوي;872537]جزاك الله كل خير حبيبنا ابو همام على التذكرة الرائعة[/
QUOTE]

تسلم  حبيبنا
                        	*

----------

